# Help



## bhaa Almrahfeh (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello, I want someone to help me join the fraternity, and I hope to communicate with me .. We guys love giving and sincerity
Call me +962789595557



Sent from my INE-LX1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 3, 2019)

You will need to look locally.


----------

